# Develop Module Panels Missing



## charmdragon (Dec 27, 2015)

In the LR CC Develop Module v 2015.3 on my laptop I do not have the Detail, Lens Corrections, or Effects panels that are available on my desktop application. Is this by design or is there a way to bring out/install them?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 
You have done something to turn these panels off. They are now hidden. Right Click on any panel header that is currently showing. In the context menu that opens, use your mouse to add a check box to any panel that you want to see. Solo Mode (on the same context menu) will collapse all panels except the one that you choose to be active.


----------



## DGStinner (Dec 27, 2015)

Try right/ctrl clicking on one of the panel headers you can see. You should see a list of all the panels with check marks next to them. Click on the names of the missing panels.


----------



## charmdragon (Dec 27, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> You have done something to turn these panels off. They are now hidden. Right Click on any panel header that is currently showing. In the context menu that opens, use your mouse to add a check box to any panel that you want to see. Solo Mode (on the same context menu) will collapse all panels except the one that you choose to be active.



When I right click, the panel header has an asterisk to its right (I assume that is just to indicate that is the header I selected). By right clicking, it shows every panel header (including the ones I'm missing) and ALL of them have a check mark to their left. The 'Show All' and 'Expand All' choices are grayed out....which leads me to think it is because it thinks all have been selected, BUT...I'm still missing the three panels for active use in the Develop mode.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 27, 2015)

Please post a screenshot.


----------



## charmdragon (Dec 28, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> You have done something to turn these panels off. They are now hidden. Right Click on any panel header that is currently showing. In the context menu that opens, use your mouse to add a check box to any panel that you want to see. Solo Mode (on the same context menu) will collapse all panels except the one that you choose to be active.



Please note:

After shutting off the laptop and a few hours later going back to work in LR CC, I was surprised to see all the panels were showing. After opening a panel header and then having it shut off - perhaps it reset? I don't have a definitive explanation, but appreciate the assistance. Can't figure it would have been corrected without it.


----------

